# Phenom 965 BE or FX-6100?



## Nanducob (Dec 27, 2011)

Both have the same price tag but Which one has more value for money, and performance and futureproof


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 27, 2011)

at present situation, i will suggest you 965be over fx as there is some performance and compatibility problem in fx.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2011)

1st of all Phenom II X4 965 is available around 7K whereas FX6100 is available around 10K. Are you referring to FX4100?
If yes, then get the 965 with your eyes closed. It outperforms FX4100 in every type of works.


----------



## Joker (Dec 28, 2011)

965 be.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

my suggestion is to get a 955BE and use that saved money on a good cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2k


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2011)

At 9.1k it's not worth it at all. Better take the 955BE and OC the hell out of it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 29, 2011)

@topgear,
 brother i don't think there is much difference in price of 955 and 965 these days.may be 100 to 200/- difference.in some sites 955 is costlier than 965(may be in flipcart),don't know why.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2011)

Get 955BE, as you can't get 965BE easily nowadays.



sukesh1090 said:


> in some sites 955 is costlier than 965(may be in flipcart),don't know why.



Bro, don't get me wrong, but I think for past 1-2 weeks flipkart is giving out some misleading prices in their website. :-/


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree even some hardwares are very expensive at filpkart as compared to smc ,primeabgb and elounge


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 29, 2011)

so whats there to get wrong brother.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

i would say go with a 960T buddy if u get it its the one of the best cpu AMD has released and there are chances of it getting unlocked to a Phenom II X6 or in the worse case (i hope it doesn't) u will atleast get a thuban based IMC which performs much better then the normal deneb, as for FX-6100 i guess 4 cores as enough for gaming unless u as into serious multi-tasking, 3D rendering, video editing, FOLDING@HOME, etc. no use of 6 cores


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ nice suggestion but I can't find any shop / seller in the country selling 960T - can you post some online shop link / some news about the availability of this cpu.



sukesh1090 said:


> @topgear,
> brother i don't think there is much difference in price of 955 and 965 these days.may be 100 to 200/- difference.in some sites 955 is costlier than 965(may be in flipcart),don't know why.



there's some 500-600 bucks price difference between 955BE and 965BE AFAIK


----------



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

yup here i found this first AMD Phenom II X4 960T Processor, Black Edition, 3.0 4 Socket AM3 - HD96ZTWFGRBO | eBay

but firstly what motherboard are u planning or having ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ The price is too high. By spending 1K extra, OP can directly get a Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition processor which is retailing around 9.2K. Couple of days bakc 960T Josma was available in Flipkart @ 6.8K.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

here is the link buddy  AMD Phenom II X4 960T i m not sure it return AMd 960 the "T" is missing


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ This is a Phenom II 960 
*www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom II X4 960 - HDX960WFK4DGM.html



Tarun said:


> yup here i found this first AMD Phenom II X4 960T Processor, Black Edition, 3.0 4 Socket AM3 - HD96ZTWFGRBO | eBay
> 
> but firstly what motherboard are u planning or having ?



I think my PII 955BE @ 4 Ghz is enough to handle latest games 



Cilus said:


> ^^ The price is too high. By spending 1K extra, OP can directly get a Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition processor which is retailing around 9.2K. Couple of days bakc 960T Josma was available in Flipkart @ 6.8K.



Thanks guys for the availability and pricing info on 960T.


----------



## leonneel (Jan 2, 2012)

fx series is epic fail by AMD! and phenom ii 970 3.5ghz can be found @ 6500 @ primeabgb.com ...search it


----------



## dibya_kol (Jan 6, 2012)

BD is worst cpu ever made by amd !! My suggestion is go for i3-2100. Best cpu in that range.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 6, 2012)

Phenom II FTW!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> BD is worst cpu ever made by amd !! My suggestion is go for i3-2100. Best cpu in that range.



Actually BD was not a fail product lineup at all. They were a sellout success, specially thanks for being the first 8core processor & its lineup. Yes, it is bad, only for tech nerd & forum junkies like us.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^^ that abit true not fully, but yet for overclocking junkies who like to touch 5GHz and such frequencies it a success and another thing those who do not care about the electric bill


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2012)

unless OP makes a request this thread will remain closed


----------

